# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Долг и чувства

## Aniruddha das

- santo 


Примите поклоны, прабху!
Недавно женившись, обнаружил следующую тенденцию: как только возрастает тяга к духовному, тут же пропадает желание удовлетворять чувства жены, наступает некий холод, отреченность, когда жена ждет проявление внимания в свой адрес.

Но поскольку удовлетворение жены рассматривается в грихастха-ашраме как долг, все же стараюсь этому следовать, но получается не вполне естественно, что жена сразу замечает и ещё больше обижается, что я проявляю внимание не из-за чувств к ней, а просто из долга.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как мне правильно действовать, как найти необходимый баланс в отношениях? Спасибо!

Отвечает Девананда Пандит дас: 

Харе Кришна!

Все эти правила и предписания рано или поздно приведут нас к очищению сердца. Когда наше сердце очистится, то из него польется чистая любовь. Старайтесь, чтобы той любви, которая уже сейчас сочится из вашего сердца, хватало хотя бы на самых близких для вас людей. Из эгоистов, которые любят только себя самих, мы постепенно превратимся в более продвинутых эгоистов, которые понимают, что гораздо выгоднее любить не только себя, но и свою семью. В Кали-югу такого рода людей будут приравнивать к святым. Еще более продвинутыми считаются те, кто живет не только интересами собственной семьи, но и своего народа (или общины). Самыми продвинутыми материалистами считаются те, кто любит все человечество (а иногда и жителей других миров). С духовной точки зрения самыми продвинутыми в любви являются те, кто любит Бога, а, стало быть, и все сущее вместе с Ним.

Давайте же начнем любить хотя бы свою семью!

----------

